# Veterans day



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks to all those who have served in the military as well as the families of service members who've had to put up with the long deployments and separations. Been there, done that.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx to my several family members who've several in various branches as well, including my oldest son.


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

God bless the soldier My great Uncle fought the Japanese in the Philippines under General Douglas MacArthur. To us they didn't die in vain.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

MichaelA69 said:


> God bless the soldier and those who have been removed and replaced by political guttersnipes under this most despicable President in our nation's history. My great Uncle fought the Japanese in the Philippines under General Douglas MacArthur. To us they didn't die in vain.


This is not a political forum. Please refrain from making these types of posts.

Dawgs post is about honoring our military, those that have served and those that have fallen.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thankyou , Veterans for all you've done for this country. Thankyou just doesn't seem like enough.


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

robin416 said:


> This is not a political forum. Please refrain from making these types of posts.
> 
> Dawgs post is about honoring our military, those that have served and those that have fallen.


It is the soldier who bears the brunt of direction from the Bureau of Military Affairs, which is an agency within the United States Department of State. The mere mention of the U.S. military forces is political, for it is a political system they are in the position of defending.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

MichaelA69 said:


> God bless the soldier My great Uncle fought the Japanese in the Philippines under General Douglas MacArthur. To us they didn't die in vain.


My dad served in the Pacific during WWll on Jeep carriers. He served during Korea and in the Intrepid in the early to mid 60's, retired in 68.
I had an uncle who was on the Bataan death march, then taken to Japan on a prison ship. He was beaten and tortured as were most of the prisoners. He survived and returned home to Kentucky.
I had another uncle that flew RA-5c Vigilantes over Vietnam. He was selected into the astronaut program but wasnt selected to go up. He retired.
My brother served at Vandenberg AFB in the late 70's, early 80's. He got out after 6 years active duty. 
My third daughter served a tour in the army in Afghanistan. 
I'd say military service runs in our veins lol.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Served in the USAF during FORD/CARTER admin. Family has a long line of Military service.
Thankful none of my kids ever enlisted


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My brother is still an AF reservist. Got sent over to Kuwait. At the time they had a brand new baby and she was very scared for him. While he was there a hurricane hit their home. Talk about a mess, trying to convince her to head to the mountains and trying to keep him on post to keep his wife from worrying.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

MichaelA69 said:


> It is the soldier who bears the brunt of direction from the Bureau of Military Affairs, which is an agency within the United States Department of State. The mere mention of the U.S. military forces is political, for it is a political system they are in the position of defending.


Veteran's day is for veterans regardless of any reasons of any actions beyond their control. I think Vietnam had taught most of us a lesson. The soldiers came back and were not treated as heroes; they were not treated honorably. They were treated as though they sided with the government. It took over 20 years for us as a country to correct our wrong. That's when the Vietnam Vets were honored, had a parade, and were given a monument in Washington with the names of all those who fought and died. It does NOT make up for everything. It makes me want to scream when politics and veterans are put into the same sentence . As with the lesson of Vietnam, Veterans Day is about those who have committed themselves to follow directions without question and do so even with the threat of death.

Yes the soldier does (unfortunately) bear the brunt of direction from the Bureau of Military affairs. It's always been that way. And today should be a day of questioning ourselves about if we have done everything we can for those who have come back from war. Because we honor them.


----------

